

Why not a bytecode VM in the browser? - sundar22in
http://www.reddit.com/tb/nkkcm

======
mvzink
Couldn't even be bothered to use the correct non-reddit link, huh?

<http://www.dartlang.org/articles/why-not-bytecode/>

